
U.S. States That Permit Gold as Legal Tender - docPangloss
https://coventryleague.com/blogentary/silver-legal-tender/
======
mikhailfranco
Paper currency with real gold embedded in the notes:

[https://goldback.com/](https://goldback.com/)

The price is _only_ 60% over spot.

~~~
docPangloss
Concise comment: Thanks for the tip about GoldBack dot com. It looks
promising. ___

Long-winded comment: That article you shared references the “Utah Legal Tender
Act in 2011.” According to the article shared by the Coventry League
Blogentary, Utah is one of only six (6) states with gold/silver legal tender
laws. The most recent state is West Virginia (2019).

Indeed, jurisdictions that enable a system – secondary or primary – that
permits a free market for money/currency (paper/physical — such as the
GoldBack or even digital) backed by publicly visible/verifiable stashes of
physical gold/silver will be at a noticeable advantage to jurisdictions that
only permit centrally-controlled currencies backed by the “full faith and
credit” of the issuer (i.e, nothing; an ephemeral notion). This latter type of
“fiat” currency has similarities to monopoly money with a central banker that
controls the game (globally coordinated central banks peddling fiat like true
charlatans, in our case).

Presently in Canada, the U.S., and some other jurisdictions, individuals may
still legally own silver and gold coins to store a portion of their wealth.

For example, the government-issued Canadian Gold Maple Leaf coin has a face
value of 50 CAN dollars but has a market-value of 1oz of gold (equivalent to
about 2,500 CAN or 2,000 USD). Moreover, people are currently paying 10%-30%
(or 60% as you mentioned) over this spot price to obtain these types of
physical gold coins (or paper backed gold) in the secondary market.

Think of how the purchasing power of fiat currencies has plummeted over the
years. One could walk around with a 1oz gold coin that is smaller than a U.S.
metal dollar coin. However, the former has a purchasing power 2,000x that of
the latter whereby it was only 35x just 50 years ago!

So, in one generation/lifetime (the last 50 years), the U.S. fiat dollar’s
purchasing power relative to gold has plummeted by more than 98%!

